# Need help getting dogs to follow



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys - I need some advice. I'm trying to get my 2 dogs to follow when I'm riding horse and/or when I"m out tootling around in the pastures. My older dog used to follow no problem but now refuses to. The younger one will refuses to do anything.

I've tried looooong leashes and collars, but they'll get to the end and pull.

Not sure what else to do, but it would sure be helpful if they'd come with me - not to mention they'd get more exercise for the upcoming seasons.

Thanks
Kay


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You have an obedience problem. Teach your dogs to heel, and they'll follow anything you're on when you command "heel".


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks gonehunting. And I agree, there is something with the obedience - it's been showing up in other areas too.....

The dogs do heel very very well when I'm on foot - they seem scared, though, when I'm above them on a horse or on the 4-wheeler. I will work more on the heeling, but I think there is something else with the fear factor.....


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

just try getting your dog around the horses, let them get used to them and you being on a horse. there probably just uncomfortable following an animal of that size. my uncle had horses for many years, and my dog would go no where near them, even if i was out there, until probably about her 3rd or 4th trip out there. then she began to become more comfortable around them and she eventually learned even to hunt and retrieve for me while i was on horseback.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

That's the odd thing - they love the horses....or at least appear to be comfortable around them while I'm leading them, working them in the arenas etc...but it when I get on the horses or the 4-wheeler they spas....they'll even sit on the 4-Wheeler, but won't stay with me when it moves. Ugh...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Are you just riding around in the same pasture maybe they just find it boring and its been hot up there hasn't it.

My dogs get less than active when its hot unless something real exciting is happening


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

With the horse, yes - with the 4-wheeler no. But, yes, it has been a warmer September than normal, but they started this last October....

I just don't even know where to begin with encouragement (if fear is the problem) or training (other than more heeling). Guess just a lot of time


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

So, I assume they are not ecollar dogs?

I'd start small and work up. Take one dog, on a dirt path, on a bicycle and make it heel with you. Then the 4 wheeler, then the horse.

You need a way to remotely get to them. I love a slingshot. It's impossibel on a two wheel bike, but not on a horse or atv. Whenever they start off on their own, ping them in the butt and command HEEL. Make that bike, atv, or horse the only safe place in their world. Now, when they've mastered this, be sure to kick them loose with the OK command or something like that. You don't want them underfoot continually.

There is no doubt that the ecollar is the safest of all training instruements, but if you don't have one, the next best reinforcement tool is the slingshot or BB pistol. You HAVE to be able to reinforce a command remotely.

Now, my guess is, if the dogs disobey you in the pasture, they will in the yard. The place to teach this is in a fenced in yard. Command HERE harshly, and ping them one. Never shoot at anything but the rear end, never shoot when they face you. Only broadside or going away. Usually about marble number 99 they'll finally come to you, tail between their legs. Now you have them. They'll come anytime, anyplace, anywhere. It's whether or not you have the patience and stomach to do it.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, they are ECollar dogs....

I re-started with heeling exercises tonight and found some definite "holes" in obedience....I've decided to go back to the beginning with some things and remind them of their foundation - guess they get rusty just like people 

Thank you so much for reaffirm the correct way to go about this! I greatly appreciate it. SO often I question if what I'm doing is right or correct. I did see some progress tonight and that makes me hopeful.

Thanks again!


----------

